# 7hp Backwater Swomp Lite longtail mud motor w/Kohler engine-brand new!



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm selling this brand new Backwater longtail-less than a week old and it's never been in the water! Backwater makes the best mud motor you can buy, only reason I'm selling is that I realized it's not going to work out for the boat I wanted to put it on. You can check it out on Backwater's web site here: http://www.backwaterinc.com/swomp-lite.html It's a 7hp with a Kohler engine. The engine has a 3 year warranty, with a 2 year warranty on the frame. Would be perfect for a marsh boat or a small jon boat. $1500 firm.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Probably sold but PM sent


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That rack is lovely. How much would you pay me for it? Will you take payment on the motor from fixed on my behalf?


----------

